# Stunning Tricolor on Ebay France



## bulldog1935 (Dec 30, 2016)

Rochet Super Special
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/709-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112242342926


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 31, 2016)

tough audience


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 31, 2016)

LOL! I guess not many lightweight fans here today.I think its a beauty,would love to have a taller frame version of it.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 31, 2016)

Very cool bike, but I don't walk in grass that tall.
Nice to look at though.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 31, 2016)

Beautiful example of a premium French bike. Gotta love the Nervex lugs and the Campy equipment. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 31, 2016)

Probably the main reason I joined Classic Rendevous is to see the links to bikes like this.
My grass is tall, but it's only because I live in a rural borough.

Something else I love about a bike in this condition.  It's been both ridden and cared for.


----------



## WVBicycles (Jan 1, 2017)

very nice French roadie I love those lugs


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 2, 2017)

And a Rochet rando that found its way to another thread



 


 http://classiccycleus.com/home/rochet/


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 2, 2017)

Congratulations are in order, I think! This gem is on its way to me. I'm absolutely naive in regards to the randonneur, but I've known the seller for 30 years and he has never steered me wrong.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 2, 2017)

yes, congratulations are in order.  It's a light and fast touring bike - not made for loaded camping, but for overnight or "credit card" touring.
The main idea is go long distances and haul enough to be self-supported.
It's the product of the French Technical Trials of the 40s. Pushing lighter and lighter frames to do more work.
Some of these bikes were down to 18 lbs.
Most roads were not paved then, but simply graded, so these are the ultimate gravel/adventure bikes.  
https://janheine.wordpress.com/2011/12/17/the-technical-trials/
The way the seat stays are brazed forward of the seat tube is to make the main triangle stiffer and help the bike handle better with a rear load.
Most of your load should be up front, though.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 2, 2017)

Super bike! I would be very proud to be the owner. You don't those everyday.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 2, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> yes, congratulations are in order.  It's a light and fast touring bike - not made for loaded camping, but for overnight or "credit card" touring.
> The main idea is go long distances and haul enough to be self-supported.
> It's the product of the French Technical Trials of the 40s. Pushing lighter and lighter frames to do more work.
> Some of these bikes were down to 18 lbs.
> ...



Thank you Bully, The comments you have made are exactly what I've heard from the seller, and then some. I'm chomping at the bit to get my sweaty palms on it.  He sold it to me to finance a Blondin. I'll load up a photo off my phone  shortly of his purchase.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 2, 2017)

"Something else I love about a bike in this condition.  It's been both ridden and cared for".


I'm with you,I'd much rather have something thats been carefully used and maintained over a restored piece.Kinda like a piece of vintage furniture,it gives it a bit of character


----------



## WVBicycles (Jan 4, 2017)

awesome score congrats that's a very sweet ride


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 7, 2017)

nice set of touring gear ratios especially for such a vintage machine


----------



## harpon (Jan 9, 2017)

A classic beauty- makes me want to get out my Testors Red palette and give those dropouts a little "Degas-ing", no?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 10, 2017)

yes, but you'd have to buy it first


----------



## momo608 (Jan 11, 2017)

How much does it cost to have a road bike shipped from Europe anyway?

we scumbags wanna know!


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 11, 2017)

Just in case anyone on this side of the pond wants an opportunity to own a fancy European touring bike....
This Rochet is available for sale in Detroit, MI. 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/complete-un-restored-rochet-touring-bike.103135/


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 11, 2017)

I linked it on Classic Rendevous google groups for you.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 18, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> Rochet Super Special
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/709-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112242342926




Hey guys, this beauty is back up on ebay, http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112267018949 , this time in auction, and the bidding is not yet out of sight (in fact, it's down right austere currently for the bike's value)
The shipping price is a bit steep, but if the bike is bought right, it wouldn't matter.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 18, 2017)

4 days left, plenty of time for the price to get way up there.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 18, 2017)

well, yes, but may not reach $4000


----------



## WVBicycles (Jan 19, 2017)

I am surprised its only at $620 for that Rochet and with 3 days left


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 19, 2017)

The real auction begins the last 10 seconds.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 20, 2017)

It's another I'm glad doesn't fit me.  
I still think this will be a good buy for somebody.  And, yes, smart ebay shoppers snipe, to get the best possible price and lull the competition to sleep.


----------



## WVBicycles (Jan 21, 2017)

the bike is at $1100 with 23 hours left I can see it selling for $1500 easy


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 21, 2017)

it's worth more


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 22, 2017)

The seller ended the listing and went back to his EU 4000 BIN price.


----------

